# Two trikes, for my wife and myself



## thom (Jul 17, 2022)

I dragged these two out of my stash to restore them so my wife and I can ride them. I found the Alco a few years ago, missing one rear rim and spokes, but the special hub was present. I just laced on a replacement 24" rim. The Joannaou will need a complete repaint and tires.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 17, 2022)

Not that it should matter to achieve your goal but, the two different bike companies are probably US corporations who deal European imports of Raleigh wholesale and parts division.  Hence there should be plenty parts available for repairs and stuff. Except, IDK, maybe not so easy to get the 24" rims and fork as most Raleigh's hanging around for used parts are 26"


----------



## thom (Jul 17, 2022)

I hope to salvage the rims, even if I have to sandblast and paint them. The chain is probably beyond saving but that's an easy fix.


----------

